# CatFishing -Q&A



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We are getting tons of questions coming in through social media, e-mails and comments from various social media sites. So I have decided to once a week take those questions and answer them on a video interview. 

Lets see how this goes. 
If you have some questions e -mail them to me at [email protected]
or leave them in the comment section below.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I got one.

Where the hell did that bigass turtle come from in your avatar?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been wondering if Adam and Eve had bellybuttons?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I've been wondering if Adam and Eve had bellybuttons?


 Oh - I see now, it's catfishing Q&A........ gimme a few minute


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

OK - no joking this time -
Real questions below - no fluff! 
Fishing the 23rd - 25th above Millers Ferry and need to catch a good mess of cats (blue or flatheads) for Thanksgiving lunch. 
What species would I have the best chance at? - 
Where? (main river, creek mouths) - 
On the bottom? - couple feet up, or under a cork? 
What bait?
......I'll report back on my results but it may be after Thanksgiving


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's my neck of the woods. I'd fish creek mouths on the bottom with cut and live shad. But that's just me. Tough time of year since they aren't pulling much water. But with this rain, might be prime time.

One of the best days I had was fishing jugs on a 4 ft line up in Boga Chita Creek (I"m sure I misspelled that). We put jugs out in the 4 - 5 ft flats areas. I got tired of cleaning catfish. This was daylight jugging at it's finest.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> That's my neck of the woods. I'd fish creek mouths on the bottom with cut and live shad. But that's just me. Tough time of year since they aren't pulling much water. But with this rain, might be prime time.
> 
> One of the best days I had was fishing jugs on a 4 ft line up in Boga Chita Creek (I"m sure I misspelled that). We put jugs out in the 4 - 5 ft flats areas. I got tired of cleaning catfish. This was daylight jugging at it's finest.



I can spell it! Bogue chitto! Been in there once. 
I bet it was in the spring - not fall


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I've been wondering if Adam and Eve had bellybuttons?


Try'n that's a no brainer. Everyone knows that Eve's bellybutton is what got Adam in trouble. 

Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Try'n that's a no brainer. Everyone knows that Eve's bellybutton is what got Adam in trouble.
> 
> Or am I reading it wrong?



I thought it was Eve's pair... Or maybe it's spelled pear


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I think you are correct*



Try'n Hard said:


> I can spell it! Bogue chitto! Been in there once.
> I bet it was in the spring - not fall


I believe it was June 2 years ago. Amazing weekend of fishing. Saw two old smelly fishermen skinning out a blue cat that must have weighed 90 lbs. Had it hung up like a deer. I never would have kept one that size.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I got one.
> 
> Where the hell did that bigass turtle come from in your avatar?


This ol thing?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, That one.

You got the hook out, didn't ya?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> I believe it was June 2 years ago. Amazing weekend of fishing. Saw two old smelly fishermen skinning out a blue cat that must have weighed 90 lbs. Had it hung up like a deer. I never would have kept one that size.


There are many big catfish up that away. My gramps has caught many many cats over 100 pounds up through there. The largest going 118 pounds that he caught up near Dixie Landing. 

Dixie is a different branch but all the same system. First 10 miles below Claiborne.:thumbsup: The Hot Zone


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> There are many big catfish up that away. My gramps has caught many many cats over 100 pounds up through there. The largest going 118 pounds that he caught up near Dixie Landing.
> 
> Dixie is a different branch but all the same system. First 10 miles below Claiborne.:thumbsup: The Hot Zone


Actually about 15 miles below the dam is the better fishing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I got one here GLENN. Have you tried or ever heard of using cut menhaden for blue cats? They get huge in the fall and there are not enough skipjack to actually target. How about mullet?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

gastonfish said:


> I got one here GLENN. Have you tried or ever heard of using cut menhaden for blue cats? They get huge in the fall and there are not enough skipjack to actually target. How about mullet?











I like these in the fall.
Rivers are full of them.
These are from yesterday.










Something like this.









Whatcha say Glenn.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 638337
> 
> 
> I like these in the fall.
> ...



What is that?...I thought that was a skipjack


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Never saw one of those in Yellow or Choctawhatchee river. What is it??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That may be what we call a gizzard shad. Nose and mouth don't look right for skipjack


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

blueback herring maybe?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It's gizzards.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> It's gizzards.


Yup those are nice gizzards too. How many are you finding at that size?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That was one of the larger ones but the 6" to 8" ones are very plentiful. As of last weekend.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> That was one of the larger ones but the 6" to 8" ones are very plentiful. As of last weekend.


How was the catfish bite?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> How was the catfish bite?


Kinda slow last weekend. But I stayed on Tensaw, didn't go north.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*menhaden for bait*

Just my experience here, not a very good bait.Those gizzards are much better.I dont have a lot of faith in mullet either.Sure I will get called out on it, and I am aware that most anything will catch a catfish from time to time,but it is hard to beat skipjack,gizzards, bream, and threadfins.Suckers work pretty dang good, and I am catching those now around a baited bag on yellow river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

firespan1 said:


> Just my experience here, not a very good bait.Those gizzards are much better.I dont have a lot of faith in mullet either.Sure I will get called out on it, and I am aware that most anything will catch a catfish from time to time,but it is hard to beat skipjack,gizzards, bream, and threadfins.Suckers work pretty dang good, and I am catching those now around a baited bag on yellow river.


Same here. My results with mullet have been minimal. I have caught a few 30-40 pound blues on it but they are far and few. As for Menhaden they work fine for small fish. Big fish turn their noses up to them.

Best baits for blues
#1 Skip Jack herring
#2 Gizzard Shad
#3Large Threadfin Herring

Everything else is hit and miss


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are still have trouble consistently catching flatheads maybe this video will help you out.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

In your opinion what Northwest Florida river is the best for
Channel catfish
Flathead catfish
Blue catfish
and which is the best for all three?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

kevin32435 said:


> In your opinion what Northwest Florida river is the best for
> Channel catfish
> Flathead catfish
> Blue catfish
> and which is the best for all three?


Hands down the Apalachicola River. The Choctawhatchee river is on the rise but needs more time. Escambia and Yellow river have been hit hard by over fishing. Iv watched them go from 25-30 catfish nights to almost nothing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you know how/where to catch the big river shiners on yellow river? I have caught them before by accident bream fishing but wondering if you can find them in numbers anywhere. We have caught a few big ones 8-10", there awesome on a bush hook.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Do you know how/where to catch the big river shiners on yellow river? I have caught them before by accident bream fishing but wondering if you can find them in numbers anywhere. We have caught a few big ones 8-10", there awesome on a bush hook.


Its hit and miss with anything besides buying them. I still haven't got that one figured out.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Bait*

Bait them up with chicken scratch feed or oatmeal flakes.Find slack water or off river slews. Use a small hook and small pinch of worm.


----------

